# My Dog has been bitten by another Dog.



## nicboo (Sep 8, 2011)

My Dog has been bitten by another Dog and I don't know where I stand!

My Dog is fine. I have a Pug, 11 months old called Merlin. A Rottweiler just appeared out of nowhere on our street and bit him on the leg. My OH got him away before any more damage was done but he does have a puncture mark on his leg which is still bleeding slightly.

I have rung the Vets and i'm taking him in the morning as they don't think it's an emergency.

My question is this. Where do I stand with regards to the owner of this Dog? Can I get him in trouble as I think it's digusting that that type of Dog is roaming the street where my children play?

Also, can I make him pay the vet fees that it's going to cost me?

Please help!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

TBH you won't get far all you can do is ring your local dog warden and speak with them.

My friend's maltese was killed in front of her by two lurchers, nothing was done about them.

Hope you pup heals up soon and yet another moron putting rotties to shame


----------



## nicboo (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG that is awful. It makes my Dog's injury seem hardly anything at all!

I had a feeling I wouldn't be able to do anything. All the owners would have to say is 'prove it' which I couldn't do.

Thanks anyway xx

:cursing:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Things need to change and they need to stop focusing on that breeds are aggressive and target the owners making 'em aggressive.

Give your dog warden a ring anyway, i've known a few people have found they coughed up vet bills after a visit (not always sadly but sometimes).


----------



## nicboo (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a good idea. Thanks.

I knew someone who had a Rottweiler from a puppy until it died of old age. It would never hurt anyone or anything so it proves it's not neccessarily the breed but more likely to be the Dog's upbringing by the owners that make it the way it is.:cursing:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

nicboo said:


> That's a good idea. Thanks.
> 
> I knew someone who had a Rottweiler from a puppy until it died of old age. It would never hurt anyone or anything so it proves it's not neccessarily the breed but more likely to be the Dog's upbringing by the owners that make it the way it is.:cursing:


Good luck 

Yes, my husband has a rottie and she had a horrible upbringing but now lives a spoiled life with my hubby and you know what? she's not got one mean bone in her body in fact she's scared of most people


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

When Tink was attacked. The owner of came over attracted by Tinkers screaming otherwise he wouldn't have had a fecking clue where his dogs were. He ripped his dog off saying " Monty i've told you not to play this game" turning what would have been puncture wounds into a huge L-shaped tear. Tinker ran by the time i coaxed the terrified girl back to me he was nowhere to be seen. While Tink was in the vets undergoing a general anaesthetic her second in as many months. I contacted the dog warden, my trainer for advice and then went and put up posters describing what happened warning other owners about this dog and if they knew the dogs owner or if they were the dog's owner to contact me or the dog warden. 

The owner did contact me and the dog warden and so he damn well should have he was a police officer still took the threat of a civil law suit to get him to pay the vets bill.:cursing:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicboo said:


> My Dog has been bitten by another Dog and I don't know where I stand!
> 
> My Dog is fine. I have a Pug, 11 months old called Merlin. A Rottweiler just appeared out of nowhere on our street and bit him on the leg. My OH got him away before any more damage was done but he does have a puncture mark on his leg which is still bleeding slightly.
> 
> ...


Part of the current law is as follows, This is from DEFRA guide to enforcers and is still a current law.

Dogs Act 1871
Although over 100 years old now this Act is possibly the most effective piece of dog control
legislation available to enforcers. Civil proceedings are brought at a Magistrates Court and this
can be done by the police, local authorities, or individual members of the public.
This legislation should always be taken into consideration when enforcers are investigating any
incidents relating to dogs or when concerns are raised over an allegation of irresponsible dog
ownership. Furthermore, it can be particularly effective when dealing with attacks on other
domestic pets or livestock.

I would speak to your council dog warden tomorrow. Meanwhile it may be an idea if you havent already to bath and flush out the puncture wound with cooled boiled salted water. It will help flush out some of the bacteria. Dogs teeth are full of bacteria. It certainly wont do any harm until you see the vet in the morning. He will possibly give a course of anti biotics.

If the dog was loose and yours was under control on a lead, or was in your fenced front garden Im not 100% sure but I think you have a better case and a good chance to recover vet bills too.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

My dog was attacked by a black lab when she was much younger, and the woman stood there doing nothing! :cursing:

So I jumped in and kicked the other dog away ( I know it's not the smartest thing to do but I'd rather get bitten than her ) and ended up carrying my dog home because the lab had got hold of her back leg and it was too painful for her to walk.

Anyway, I don't remember how but we found the woman that had stood doing nothing and apparently it was her friends dog that she was looking after. My mum (being like a terrier - small but with a bite!) said it wasn't good enough etc in the end the woman ended up paying all my dogs vet bills which is how it should be, you are responsible for anything your dog or the one your in charge of does. 

She was also attacked by a large staffy cross in the middle of a flyball class - even though the woman KNEW her dog wasn't safe - and again, the woman stood there... just crying while her dog attacked mine. The instructor and my mum were busy kicking this other dog off my dog, and then ended up pinning it down because it's tooth had gone through it's lip. 
But the woman wouldn't pay the bill, even though her dog's tooth had scratched my dogs eyeball and she ended up with a very sore, bloodshot eye.

I don't understand how people just stand there and don't do anything!!!! :cursing:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ChaKira said:


> My dog was attacked by a black lab when she was much younger, and the woman stood there doing nothing! :cursing:


Trix was attacked by a holidaymaker's black lab last year, idiot owner just stood there while this dog was tearing into her ear, no word of an apology after & hubby rushed her to the vet so didn't get the chance to get the owner's details, she could have at least offered to pay something towards it


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

One of my collies was attacked while he was on lead by a terrier out with a lady walking it for the owner. Luckily he was pretty much okay bar a few puncture wounds but I still had a £70 vet bill. I had to repeatedly badger the owner but didn't give up and managed to get the money in the end - I was lucky in that mine was on the lead following being castrated so I kept stating that mine was under complete control while hers clearly wasn't, so I wasn't prepared to pay for the damage hers had caused when it was clearly at fault... (The other collie I had with me just hid in the bushes while all this was going on and had to be coaxed out when I wanted to take them home )


----------



## nicboo (Sep 8, 2011)

My last dog was attacked by a stray Rottweiler a few years back. I'm really lucky I wasn't hurt because when it attacked I picked my little terrier up and covered him as best I could. The 1st thing I thought about was his safety.

The owner was nowhere to be seen of course. One thing that has always stuck in my mind is all the people around when this happened stood by and watched. It may not have been their dog attacking us but a little help would've been appreciated.

I would not have stood by and let it happen and especially to a child - I was 16 at the time - I would've tried something.

This attack lasted about 5 minutes until a man appeared and threw his coat over the dog and wrestled it to the ground then the Police arrived and took over.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

My Great Dane was bitten the other day by a dog that has a history of attacking other dogs and despite the owner being asked to muzzle the dog in public by the police she has consistently failed to do this. Despite what is written down - the dog wardens are not keen to do anything unless it actually bites a person.

Anyway I kept the wound clean and Dexter is fine and I hope your dog is too.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

dog on dog attacks = unless you have a decent owner, and it is a genuine mistake, and they take responsiblity and AGREE to pay the costs, then you will be banging your head against a brick wall; the law only covers dog on human attack.

Report to the warden, they will hopefully find the dog, and give the owners a warning. x


----------

